# Bushings worn is this what I need?



## Ejs0806 (Jul 21, 2014)

I've been having some slight steering wheel shimmy and odd pulls here and there so jacked it up to see what I need only thing I found play in was the bushings on top of the strut where it runs up to the engine bay I thought at first it was almost loose with how much I can move it but it's tight so the bushings are shot. I'm not familiar at all with struts so do these sound like the bushings I'm explaining? Thanks!


Whiteline W41772 Front Strut Mount Bushings - Strut Arm to Frame Made by Whiteline


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Holy run-on sentence! I'm not sure that the bushings are the cause of your problem but if they are the stock ones they are often bad and are one of the first bushings that need replacement. I would look at Kollar Racing Products as besides having Andy a great guy to work with his prices are cheaper than your link. 

Another suspect bushing is the front radius rod bushing. Have someone stand in a parking lot and watch your front wheel when you brake hard from a 15-20 MPH roll and see if the wheel shifts back. It should maintain position. The stock front RR bushings are fluid filled and it's very common to have those leak causing really bad control of the front wheels.


----------



## Ejs0806 (Jul 21, 2014)

svede1212 said:


> Holy run-on sentence! I'm not sure that the bushings are the cause of your problem but if they are the stock ones they are often bad and are one of the first bushings that need replacement. I would look at Kollar Racing Products as besides having Andy a great guy to work with his prices are cheaper than your link.
> 
> Another suspect bushing is the front radius rod bushing. Have someone stand in a parking lot and watch your front wheel when you brake hard from a 15-20 MPH roll and see if the wheel shifts back. It should maintain position. The stock front RR bushings are fluid filled and it's very common to have those leak causing really bad control of the front wheels.


Sorry was a little late last night. I'm actually going to just change all the bushings out as preventative item, I was just curious if what I attached a link to is actually the bushing I'm referring to? All my suspension knowledge is on straight axle trucks and semis. Just kinda figuring the strut out as I go.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

That was the top strut bushing and it's often bad. Call Andy at Kollar and tell him I referred you. He is a really good guy and won't sell you something you don't need. Although it's nice to replace every bushing some are fairly hard to do and just a handful make a big difference.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> That was the top strut bushing and it's often bad. Call Andy at Kollar and tell him I referred you. He is a really good guy and won't sell you something you don't need. Although it's nice to replace every bushing some are fairly hard to do and just a handful make a big difference.


In your opinion which ones make the most difference in the ride and feel ?? To be honest I dont think my strut towers are shot yet, but im sure they are close being that I have 148k miles on em.


----------

